# Carbide tool question



## keepanionme (May 16, 2017)

I was watching some of Cap'n Eddie's youtubes and made my way to his website. I've been curious of carbide tools for awhile. He has this deal listed below that seems pretty good.

"This is the best deal on the web. One 1/2" square bar, prepped for the cutters, three (3) 16mm round cutters and a total of four (4) screws. The bar will also hold the Square, R2 and Triangle cutters. (all available below) Total price, with shipping to the USA is $72"

My question is, how long can I expect these cutters really last? I usually turn, pens, pepper mills, calls, and bowls.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tony (May 16, 2017)

I can tell you the cutter heads last a good long time and they are easy to touch up on a stone. I would advise against buying from him though. @Bean_counter and I ordered some about a year ago, it was a beating. Took about 2 months to get them, he kept giving us a runaround about whether they were shipped or not, etc. Then when they came, they were not very well made, sloppy fit on the cutter heads, seemed like he just rushed them out. @woodtickgreg or @jaustin make much better tools IMO. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Sprung (May 16, 2017)

As Tony mentioned, I would agree on purchasing from either Greg or John. I have tools from both and both make a high quality tool. Since I heard of Tony and Mike's experience with Cap'n Eddie, I've heard others having the same experience - seems things with him and business took a turn for the worse after he got back in the saddle.

You can also sharpen the carbide cutters, if you do desire. I have a set of DMT Dia-Sharp Credit Card sized sharpeners. Has three grits - coarse, fine, extra fine. Remove the cutter from the tool, place it top face down on the card (wet with a little water) and rub until the entire surface is flat and you have a sharp edge again. Then go up through the other two cards. I have some cutters that I've done a dozen or so sharpenings on and am still using.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 16, 2017)

After turning awhile now and using both carbide (I made my own) and HSS tools I purchased a small cupped carbide tool here awhile back from @TimR i believe and am considering buy some bigger ones from Hunter tools. You ride the bevel like a traditional tool instead of a point and shoot type of deal like like an easy wood tool or any homemade ones. The finish left behind from the cupped cutter will rival any scraping style carbide.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 16, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> You ride the bevel like a traditional tool instead of a point and shoot type of deal like like an easy wood tool or any homemade ones. The finish left behind from the cupped cutter will rival any scraping style carbide.



For a really good demonstration of the technique used with these cupped-carbide tools, check out this video by John Lucas:

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 16, 2017)

Just to make it simple for us, John also made this video of the Hunter Hercules (which has a thick square bar) and he uses it the exact way he said not to in that first video ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 16, 2017)

I use EWT Carbides and a couple Hunter style tools (I use Hunter's Cutters in them). They have a place, are easy to use and you can touch up the cutter on a diamond card or a stone fairly easily and get some decent life out of them. They do not like it if you hit metal in your blanks and stuff with a lot of sand will dull them out quick but otherwise I like them. I'd third or fourth ordering from @woodtickgreg - His quality is great and he's a good guy to work with.

I've tuned 300 pens on a single cutter if they were all wood, 150-300 for acrylics depending on what type of acrylic.

All that said, traditional tools do still have a place in my shop and for a lot of pen turning a scary sharp skew if fast and smooth once you master it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 16, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> For a really good demonstration of the technique used with these cupped-carbide tools, check out this video by John Lucas:



I watched this video a long time ago and glad I did because the cupped cutter made sense when I got it. If I didnt see it it wouldnt have been good running it like a normal carbide tool. 

Maybe that @woodtickgreg can fashion me up some bars to accept them?!? Like everyone has said he is very good at it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (May 16, 2017)

I use the flat and cupped cutters. Haven't had to change a cupped cutter yet. They last long. I am partial to the simon hope cupped cutter tools.
http://hopewoodturning.co.uk/carbide_tools_23.html

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (May 17, 2017)

I bought a full set of tools from This Guy.
I did a LOT of research online before investing in them.
John answered a lot of questions I had and didn't seem to mind.

I have heard the horror stories about Capt. Eddie so I steered away from him.
The tools I bought were well made and the best value for the dollar on the market.

HTH.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Mills (May 17, 2017)

I use my carbide occasionally. I have read lots of good reports of AZ Carbide; if you click on the round you will see they have the cupped round like the Hunter for about 1/2 the $$$ (at least at Woodcraft).
My flat square were $2 each for German made but it appears they are $3 now ($30 for a pack of 10). I can try to find the link again for the flat (Extrema).

AZ is http://azcarbide.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## keepanionme (May 17, 2017)

Thanks, everyone, for the information. After his many youtube videos, I would have never guessed Cap'n Eddie would have some bad stories. 

I like the video that was posted from Hunter Tools. I like the cupped cutter idea. @woodtickgreg could you make up a bar that would accept the cupped cutters? I would rather buy from someone here if you could make one or two, depending on the price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2017)

Greg, if you do make some for the cupped ones let me know. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 17, 2017)

I ordered a bunch of different sized carbides from AZ, which is located in Chandler, Arizona. I guess Dale might have thought I made a typo on the order, so he called me to verify what I ordered. That was nice, and while talking to him, I mentioned I could stop by for a short visit in a couple weeks while on my way up to Prescott. I stoped by, demo'd my talents and tools, and he gave me 2 of the pointed cutters for the Easywood detail tool. Nice guy.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 10x10turning (May 17, 2017)

keepanionme said:


> I was watching some of Cap'n Eddie's youtubes and made my way to his website. I've been curious of carbide tools for awhile. He has this deal listed below that seems pretty good.
> 
> "This is the best deal on the web. One 1/2" square bar, prepped for the cutters, three (3) 16mm round cutters and a total of four (4) screws. The bar will also hold the Square, R2 and Triangle cutters. (all available below) Total price, with shipping to the USA is $72"
> 
> ...


Im selling my carbide tools if your interested... http://r.ebay.com/ZhniP7


----------



## David Hill (May 17, 2017)

I tried a cupped one--not for me. Got the worst catches, way worse than I started using gouges.


----------



## duncsuss (May 17, 2017)

David Hill said:


> I tried a cupped one--not for me. Got the worst catches, way worse than I started using gouges.


Do you remember what make it was, David? I believe the thickness of the bar is a major factor with the cupped bits, any flex can lead to a deep catch if it's oriented straight up.


----------



## David Hill (May 17, 2017)

@duncsuss - stout _round _bar no flex. Bought it on another forum that I used to frequent along with a nice square tip that I use frequently. He had the same problem with it as I recall.


----------



## duncsuss (May 18, 2017)

David Hill said:


> @duncsuss - stout _round _bar no flex. Bought it on another forum that I used to frequent along with a nice square tip that I use frequently. He had the same problem with it as I recall.


We all get along differently with tools, I suppose that's what allows all the different toolmakers to stay in business.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## keepanionme (May 18, 2017)

Having never used a carbide tool and aside from the obvious cupped center, what makes the cupped different from a non-cupped cutter?


----------



## gman2431 (May 18, 2017)

keepanionme said:


> Having never used a carbide tool and aside from the obvious cupped center, what makes the cupped different from a non-cupped cutter?



Check out my first post I made in this thread. Helps to explain it and duncans vid of lucas using it will help.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## keepanionme (May 18, 2017)

I watched the video and really liked it. To me, it seemed like a very versatile skew in the way he was using it. I've been getting really good at using the 2 skews I have, the problem I'm seeing is with keeping them as sharp as they need to be. This tool seems like it would solve those issues while I continue to learn how to put a good edge on my skews.


----------



## duncsuss (May 18, 2017)

keepanionme said:


> Having never used a carbide tool and aside from the obvious cupped center, what makes the cupped different from a non-cupped cutter?


Quick summary:
flat = scraper
cupped = cutter

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (May 18, 2017)

In the two videos one is round stock and one is flat stock (bar). The flat bar helps resist twisting but the round bar allows you to roll it over when you want to.
I would equate catches to a bowl gouge when the flute is not pointed in the direction of the cut. You may get by with straight up but a few degrees in the wrong direction and the entire wing can be pulled into the work.
I do use a flat carbide bit occasionally for roughing the outside of a bowl, but only from side grain never end grain (as described by Del Stubbs in his early 1980's video).
My question for those who are masters at them... can you point me to videos where carbide cutters are used for perfectly clean cuts for pommels?, turning a cove small than the diameter of the cutter?, turning a bead against an almost flat side?, and other cuts.
In general I will stay with my skew. It never goes back to the grinder unless I want to deepen the hollow grind. A few strokes keeps it razor sharp as you would your bench chisels or plane blades.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 18, 2017)

10x10turning said:


> Im selling my carbide tools if your interested... http://r.ebay.com/ZhniP7
> 
> View attachment 127971


Why you selling em Steven? not interested, just curious...


----------



## barry richardson (May 18, 2017)

I made a square carbide tool and find it very useful. So I decided to make a round one, got some cutters from Captain Eddie, (no problems with the transaction) but I just cant get his flat style cutters to cut aggressively like a square one will. I now have a couple of tools with small round cup cutters and they cut very clean and fast, anyone know if they make cup cutters 1/2", seems like all I see are smaller....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 18, 2017)

Guys, I don't know what's up but I am not getting notifications again, so I didn't know any of this conversation was going on. I have never made tools for cupped cutters but don't see why I couldn't. I just never did because the flat cutters last for ever and can be sharpened. I guess I'll start looking for some round bar to make them, then I would need to find a cheap source for the cutters. Man I have to get back to making tools! Not enough hours in a day for me.........working 2 jobs sucks!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## keepanionme (May 18, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Guys, I don't know what's up but I am not getting notifications again, so I didn't know any of this conversation was going on. I have never made tools for cupped cutters but don't see why I couldn't. I just never did because the flat cutters last for ever and can be sharpened. I guess I'll start looking for some round bar to make them, then I would need to find a cheap source for the cutters. Man I have to get back to making tools! Not enough hours in a day for me.........working 2 jobs sucks!!!!



I was pointed to this website for cutters:

http://azcarbide.com/product/12mm-round-shear-insert-fits-hunter-4-tool/

The above cutter is said to fit this bar:

http://huntertoolsystems.com/product/4-hunter-tool/

It looks, to me, like this is going to work the best for me. I'd like to order it from you, if you think it's feasible to make. What do you think would be a ball park price for something like this?


----------



## TimR (May 18, 2017)

If looking for good source of large round cupped cutters, try Carbide Depot
The 12 mm RCGT would be just under 1/2" diam.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## bamafatboy (May 18, 2017)

From the videos that I have been watching, it seems like the cupped cutters work well on about a 45 degree angle. I also seen where hunter tools has one that is set on this angle to avoid catches. I have the round and square radium cutters and I really like them for roughing out bowls inside and also for shaping the bowl. It looks like the cupped cutters will cut very cleanly and will produce a nice smooth finish and with less tear outs. I would love to try one, but out of my budget range for now.


----------

